# Mass vs Neoplasm



## Tonyj (Aug 14, 2013)

If documentation states lung mass is it feasible to use 235.7 (neoplasm uncertain behavior) or 786.6? What is the standard for using neoplasm when mass is dictated in the reports?


----------



## BEARDOG (Aug 14, 2013)

"If documentation states lung mass is it feasible to use 235.7 (neoplasm uncertain behavior) or 786.6? What is the standard for using neoplasm when mass is dictated in the reports?" 


Be careful with this one. I would definitely not use 235.7 as this is a *pathological diagnosis: *, it means the pathologist can't really tell if it is malignant or not, it is not totally benign, however, can't tell if it is truly malignant either.  In everyday practice this ICD-9 code is not used often. Unless the lesion was biopsied and the pathologist has identified it as uncertain behavior, I would not use that one.  I probably would not use 786.6 either as this is usually something in the chest wall (except breast).  How was the lesion found? If seen on a CT scan it would be appropriate to use 793.11 or perhaps 793.19.  You could also consider 239.1 which is neoplasm of unspecified behavior.  Neoplasm does not necessarily mean malignancy, it literaly means "new growth".  I hope this was helpful for you and did not confuse you more. 

Debbie CPC, CGSC


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 14, 2013)

If you look in the codebook just above category 239 you will see that the instruction states that the term "mass" is not to be regarded as a neoplastic diagnosis, therefore do not use the 239 codes , use the symptom of lung mass until the provide  can document a tumor or growth, which is generally done after a preliminary study.


----------



## Tonyj (Aug 15, 2013)

mitchellde said:


> If you look in the codebook just above category 239 you will see that the instruction states that the term "mass" is not to be regarded as a neoplastic diagnosis, therefore do not use the 239 codes , use the symptom of lung mass until the provide  can document a tumor or growth, which is generally done after a preliminary study.



Thanks Debra! That's exactly the information I was looking for but couldn't find the documentation.


----------

